# non funziona montaggio automatico

## talky

Salve a tutti. Sono nuovo del forum.

qualche tempo fa aggiornando dbus avevo continui messaggi di errore, per questo avevo preferito restare alla vecchia versione purtroppo adesso in un emerge -uDN world, si è aggiornato dbus e mi sono accorto che la vecchia versione non è più disponibile. 

premettendo che uso kde, all'inizio il problema era che non funzionava il gestore dispositivi di kde e non si compilava hal. Risolto questo in modo un pò strano (durante la compilazione hal cercava libdbus-1.so.2 così ho fatto un link simbolico: ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2) la compilazione è andata e kde non dava più il messaggio di errore sul funzionamento del gestire dispositivi. ho seguito il topic su dbus di questo forum ho dato il comando revdep-rebuild, ma mi sono accorto che non funzionava il montaggio automatico, ho tolto ivman ho messo pmount ma niente. 

qualcuno ha riscontrato il mio stesso problema?

sapete come risolvere il problema.

Grazie e scusate per la lunghezza

----------

## Siker

neanche a me funziona + da un po.. ma credo sia un problema di permessi xkè da root funziona ancora... è una rottura quando devo guardare i dvd...

----------

## Onip

sei nel gruppo plugdev ?

La dir /media/ esiste ?

----------

## talky

il mio user è nel gruppo plugdev e la cartella media esiste. 

Il problema più grande è che avevo delle cartelle in rete condivise con mio pc di casa windows che montavo in automatico (una grandissima comodità) con smb4k il tool di kde, adesso il pc di casa non viene montato e non ho modi di accedervi. Quali tool per il montaggio automatico esistono?

pmount deve essere configurato in un modo particolare? 

sono nelle vostre mani...   :Rolling Eyes:   grazie

----------

## fabiolino

Anche io ho avuto problemi con il montaggio automatico dei media ma poi l'ho risolto.

Prova cosi':

- ho reinstallato pmount, viman

- ho cancellato le entry in /etc/fstab riquardante il montaggio di cdrom, dvd e quant'altro.

Ricordati di inserire dbus nel runlevel di default.

----------

## fabiolino

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - ho reinstallato pmount, viman
> 
> - ho cancellato le entry in /etc/fstab riquardante il montaggio di cdrom, dvd e quant'altro.
> ...

 

Scusate l'applicativo è "ivman" e anch'esso è da aggiungere al runlevel di default

----------

## !equilibrium

sia ivman che pmount sono deprecati.

sarebbe meglio non usarli

----------

## fabiolino

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> sia ivman che pmount sono deprecati.
> 
> sarebbe meglio non usarli

 

Deprecati o no io li uso sul mio portatile Acer 5600 e funzionano correttamente.

Comunque prendo atto della tua informazione.

----------

## Onip

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> sia ivman che pmount sono deprecati.
> 
> sarebbe meglio non usarli

 

Solo per chi usa kde o gnome, immagino. Per gli altri ambienti non so come sia la situazione.

Byez

p.s. io su gnome non li uso e funziona tutto

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Solo per chi usa kde o gnome, immagino. Per gli altri ambienti non so come sia la situazione.
> 
> p.s. io su gnome non li uso e funziona tutto

 

sì, sono specifici per kde, proprio per quelle versioni del DE che non supportano direttamente hal/dbus.

ivman poi non è mai stato mandatario per kde e con le ultime release di kde non serve più.

/me torna IT

@talky: se non ti funziona il mouting automatico è perchè (quasi) sicuramente hai softwares e librerie compilate alle vecchie versioni di dbus/hal. infatti cito:

```
durante la compilazione hal cercava libdbus-1.so.2 così ho fatto un link simbolico: ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2
```

hai compilato hal sulle vecchie librerie di dbus, per questo kde & company non riesce più a gestire i dispositivi.

soluzione:

1- rimuovi sia dbus e hal (emerge -C dbus hal)

2- rimuovi il symlink che hai fatto

3- assicurati che non ci siano in giro librarie farlocche che puntano ancora al vecchio dbus usando "revdep-rebuild" (revdep-rebuild -X -- -pv)

4- ricompilati da capo dbus e hal (fai attenzione alle USE di dbus)

5- ricontrolla eventuali librarie linkate in modo errato con revdep-rebuild (solo per scrupolo)

/EDIT

dbus e hal sono soggetti a malfunzionamenti se compilati con CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fvisibility=hidden", o meglio i "malfunzionamenti" si ripercuotono sugli applicativi/librerie che ne fanno uso, quali per esempio: kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (guarda caso è il componente di KDE che gestisce i dispositivi).

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves è permaloso anche con le seguenti LDFLAGS: -Wl,--as-needed

morale: compilate dbus, hal e kdebase-kioslave con le adeguate cflags/ldflags, pena: l'automounting non funziona.

----------

## flocchini

io ho questo problema da quando ho installato sulla nuova macchina...

- pacchetti

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13  USE="crypt hal" 0 kB

- kde 3.5.5

- sono nel gruppo plugdev

- demone avviato dal pannello kde

- /media creata e accessibile

- revedp rebuild nn segnala nulla

quando attacco la pendrive nn succede NULLA, a parte dmesg che vede correttamente pa partizione. Idee? Parche' mi sn rotto di montare la pendrive a mano...

----------

## bandreabis

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> sia ivman che pmount sono deprecati.
> 
> sarebbe meglio non usarli

 

Anche pmount?

E cosa è consigliato usare?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Anche pmount?
> 
> E cosa è consigliato usare?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165079

pmount è deprecato in favore del nuovo hal/dbus.

non è più necessario per l'automounting in KDE perchè kdebase-kioslaves *DEVE* funzionare anche senza di esso.

se l'automounting di KDE non va è perchè c'è un problema a monte e la soluzione *NON* è quella di installare pmount.

p.s.: non fate segnalazioni farlocche al bugreport sopra citato, se non STRETTAMENTE LEGATE al bug e pertinenti, grazie.

----------

## bandreabis

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Anche pmount?
> 
> E cosa è consigliato usare? 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165079
> ...

 

Ah ecco!

Beh, il mio sistema allora ha qualche problema.

----------

## flocchini

allora, ho risolto alla disperata riemergendo nell'ordine:

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="hal samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

e a questo punto esce la finestrella e monta. Per rimuovere invece, non me ne voglia !equilibrium ma pmount ci vuole ed e' scritto anche ovunque nel forum... Bisogna mettersi d'accordo  :Laughing: 

Hint: per vedere se ci sono casini con hal o no (che se non va quello x forza nn va un tubo) e' utile guardare nel centro di controllo kde, periferiche, dispositivi di archiviazione, tab avanzate e vedere se la prima voce (anche se in grigino) si lamenta del mancato supporto hal. Se e' cosi', la cura e' quella appena descritta  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Anche pmount?
> 
> E cosa è consigliato usare? 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165079
> ...

 

Io avevo segnalato questo problema qui, adesso vado a segnalare la cosa anche nel bug.

P.S. mi spieghi il tuo p.s. ?

----------

## talky

A quanto pare sto facendo progressi... Ho seguito i consigli che mi avete dato.

Adesso monta i cd appena clicco sull'icona del cdrom in konqueror, e monta in automatico anche le cartelle di rete condivise grazie a smb4k.

Purtroppo il problema delle penne usb resta... queste non vengono montate e non appare la finestra di kde che chiede il montaggio.

Ho notato  che nel centro di controllo di kde nella sezione Dispositivi di archiviazione, avanzate, l'opzione in grigino abilitata è: Abilita il backend HAL (questo sistema non gestisce le notifiche HAL).

Che significa? Ci sarà ancora quancosa da sistemare credo. Serve la USE: dbus?

Perchè hanno tolto la vecchia versione di dbus che a me funzionava perfettamente non potevano lasciarle tutte e 2 a scelta dell'utente.. A volte si perdono in un bicchiere d'acqua.

grazie per l'aiuto dato fin'ora.

----------

## flocchini

 *talky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho notato  che nel centro di controllo di kde nella sezione Dispositivi di archiviazione, avanzate, l'opzione in grigino abilitata è: Abilita il backend HAL (questo sistema non gestisce le notifiche HAL).

 

fai come ho detto io poco sopra, stessa situazione ed ho risolto   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *talky wrote:*   

> A quanto pare sto facendo progressi... Ho seguito i consigli che mi avete dato.
> 
> Adesso monta i cd appena clicco sull'icona del cdrom in konqueror, e monta in automatico anche le cartelle di rete condivise grazie a smb4k.
> 
> Purtroppo il problema delle penne usb resta... queste non vengono montate e non appare la finestra di kde che chiede il montaggio.
> ...

 

Hai seguito la guida ?

----------

## talky

si ho ricontrollato adesso e ho fatto come nella guida.. 

ma purtroppo appena metto la pen drive non mi appare nessuna finestra che mi dice di montare il dispositivo. quindi non posso montare la pen drive se non manualmente...  Ci deve essere una soluzione...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

leggendo la precedente discussione aperta da te, mi sono accorto che utilizzando pmount, (comando: pmount sda1) in konqueror non mi fa vedere la pendrive tra i dispositivi di archiviazione, quindi la devo andare a prendere in /media/sda1.. fa così anche con voi?

comunque pmount non risolveniente perchè la comodità sarebbe montare tutto dall interfaccia senza mettere mani nel terminale...

Esiste un modo per mettere il vecchio dbus con ivman? che da me nonostante dei messaggi di errore totalmente inutili funzionava perfettamente..

----------

## flocchini

 *talky wrote:*   

> s  Ci deve essere una soluzione...   

 

perdonami se insisto: ma riemergere questi pacchetti in quest'ordine

```
[ebuild R ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 USE="hal samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB 
```

ti fa proprio tanto schifo?   :Rolling Eyes:   Provaci almeno... Le versioni riportate sono le ultime stabili su x86 e non dovrebbero differire dalle tue.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> e a questo punto esce la finestrella e monta. Per rimuovere invece, non me ne voglia !equilibrium ma pmount ci vuole ed e' scritto anche ovunque nel forum... Bisogna mettersi d'accordo  

 

io non ho pmount e kde mi monta/smonta tutto senza problemi.

probabilmente c'è qualcosa d'altro nel tuo sistema che non funziona a dovere.

 *kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S. mi spieghi il tuo p.s. ?

 

nulla, era solo una precauzione onde evitare che orde di persone vadano in quel bugreport a chiedere la re-integrazione di pmount per kdebase-kioslaves o vadano a segnalare problemi che non esistono e che invece sono dovuti a mal compilazione/configurazione. ci sono devel di gentoo che (giustamente) si arrabbiano perchè perdono inutilmente ore (e poi abbandonano gentoo).

----------

## flocchini

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io non ho pmount e kde mi monta/smonta tutto senza problemi.
> 
> probabilmente c'è qualcosa d'altro nel tuo sistema che non funziona a dovere.

 

ammetto che la tua sicurezza mi insospettisce... Pero' questa installazione e' su da 1 mese (causa ritorno a 32bit su core duo abbandonando il vecchio amd64), come diavolo ho fatto ad incasinarla gia'?  :Laughing: 

----------

## GiRa

 *talky wrote:*   

> Ho notato  che nel centro di controllo di kde nella sezione Dispositivi di archiviazione, avanzate, l'opzione in grigino abilitata è: Abilita il backend HAL (questo sistema non gestisce le notifiche HAL).

 

Ehm... Dovresti abilitare la USE globale hal e anche la dbus. Vedrai che poi ti va tutto.

Confermo che anche senza pmount KDE si comporta bene, io avevo postato che serviva pure pmout, onestamente non so se era un errore dei tempi passati o se m'ero sbagliato io.

pmount è comodo se si usa il mount da utente senza usare un DE.

----------

## bandreabis

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *talky wrote:*   Ho notato  che nel centro di controllo di kde nella sezione Dispositivi di archiviazione, avanzate, l'opzione in grigino abilitata è: Abilita il backend HAL (questo sistema non gestisce le notifiche HAL). 
> 
> Ehm... Dovresti abilitare la USE globale hal e anche la dbus. Vedrai che poi ti va tutto.
> 
> Confermo che anche senza pmount KDE si comporta bene, io avevo postato che serviva pure pmout, onestamente non so se era un errore dei tempi passati o se m'ero sbagliato io.
> ...

 

Or ora adesso mò, ho provato a disinstallare pmount e non ho più riscontrato problemi!   :Razz: 

A parte che per smontare la penna con due partizioni devo smontarle una per volta mentre con pmount (più correttamente) le smontava entrambe con un "click" solo.

----------

## Kernel78

Io invece continuo ad avere i problemi segnalati nell'altra discussione.

Se tolgo pmount la rimozione sicura non rimuove la mia chiavetta usb.

Quindi mi tocca continuare a tenermi pmount in world per rimediare a quello che evidentemente è un malfunzionamento ...

----------

## noice

anche a me l'unico problema è relativo all'umount della chiavetta usb  :Crying or Very sad: 

spero risolvano presto il problema..

----------

## talky

bè che dire... adesso il montaggio funziona a perfezione.. 

avevo già riemerso: 

[ebuild R ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild R ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 USE="hal samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

ma non funzionava lo stesso. adesso ho aggiunto la USE: dbus (hal già c'era) ho tolto il pacchetto dev-python/dbus-python e pmount.

e ho dato un emerge -uDN world per ricompilare i pacchetti con le nuove use ho tolto e riemerso nuovamente dbus dbus-qt3-old hal e kioslaves... adesso funziona tutto tranne la rimozione sicura (smontaggio) ma tanto non la uso mai..   :Razz: 

non ho capito sinceramente se era colpa di pmount o di dev-python/dbus-python o della USE dbus mancante.. se fosse per colpa di quest'ultima bisogna che qualcuno aggiusti la guida kde perchè li si parla solo di hal.. ho lo stesso problema nel pc di un mio amico proverò tutte queste soluzioni e spero di trovare la vera causa del problema in ogni caso vi farò sapere.. 

grazie per l'aiuto.   :Smile: 

P.S. metto la discussione come risolta?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *talky wrote:*   

> bè che dire... adesso il montaggio funziona a perfezione.. 
> 
> P.S. metto la discussione come risolta?

 

sì grazie, metti il tag risolto.

 *talky wrote:*   

> non ho capito sinceramente se era colpa di pmount o di dev-python/dbus-python o della USE dbus mancante.. 

 

noto che a molti resta il problema dello smontaggio delle chiavette USB, mentre tutto il resto viene montato/smontato correttamente, non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma potrebbe anche essere un problema di KDE, piuttosto che di mal configurazione del sistema. purtroppo a me le chiavette USB funzionano perfettamente quindi non riesco a replicare il problema in nessun modo, e il bugzilla di kde non dice nulla a riguardo. mi spiace.

----------

## guerro

Io ho lo stesso problema con la chiavetta e ho notato che il problema fondamentalmente dipende da HAL, infatti ho visto che non dichiarando il mount point in fstab, hal monta la chiavatta nella cartella media ma impedisce agli utenti di smontarla (l'equivalente dell'omizzione del parametro "users" in fstab). se al contrario si dichiara il mount point in fstab con il suddetto parametro tutto funziona alla perfezione.

Invece io non ho ancora risolto il problema per cui dopo lo smontaggio di un disco remoto (via "nfs") l'icona del dispositivo rimane attiva sul desktop di kde, come se lui la sentisse ancora attiva e quando apro il dispositivo con il doppio click apre la cartella del mount point che chiaramente è vuota e se si tenta di smontare nuovamente il dispositivo viene inviato in messaggio di errore in cui viene indicato che il dispositivo è già smontato...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso problema con la chiavetta e ho notato che il problema fondamentalmente dipende da HAL, infatti ho visto che non dichiarando il mount point in fstab, hal monta la chiavatta nella cartella media ma impedisce agli utenti di smontarla (l'equivalente dell'omizzione del parametro "users" in fstab). se al contrario si dichiara il mount point in fstab con il suddetto parametro tutto funziona alla perfezione.

 

uhmmm interessante, infatti io ho il mountpoint specificato in fstab per la chiavetta e lo smontaggio funziona, togliendolo da fstab lo smontaggio automatico non funziona più. grazie per la segnalazione, ora è chiaro dove sta il problema.

----------

## bandreabis

Reinstallazione: necessario pmount.   :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> uhmmm interessante, infatti io ho il mountpoint specificato in fstab per la chiavetta e lo smontaggio funziona, togliendolo da fstab lo smontaggio automatico non funziona più. grazie per la segnalazione, ora è chiaro dove sta il problema.

 

Se ti è chiaro posta sul bug che hai segnalto per aiutare gli sviluppatori a risolverlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Ho aggiornato a KDE 3.5.6, e il problema sembra risolto (non avevo provato con il precedente 3.5.5, in quanto avevo pmount installato).

Rimane un (innocuo) problema: dopo aver smontato la chiavetta, appare un errore di kio_media_mounthelper che dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il dispositivo è stato smontato con successo, ma non è stato possibile espellerlo.
> 
> 

 

----------

## noppy

pero' sarebbe bello vedere espulsa la chiavetta dalla porta usb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guerro

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato a KDE 3.5.6, e il problema sembra risolto (non avevo provato con il precedente 3.5.5, in quanto avevo pmount installato).
> 
> 

 

Hai provato a vedere se hanno risolto anche il problema con le scede SD? (anche se credo dipenda più da HAL)

----------

## simone-27

Ho un problema che riguarda l' automount, premetto che al momento dell 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

NON avevo abilitato le flag USE "hal" e "dbus", ma in un secondo momento, dopo averle aggiunte ho dato

```
emerge --newuse world
```

(fino a qui dovrebbe essere tutto ok no?)

Poi ho dato:

```
emerge hal dbus

rc-update add hal default

rc-update add dbus default

emerge ivman

rc-update add ivman default
```

e teoricamente, dopo il reboot, l' automount dovrebbe funzionare, ma non è cosi, anzi non da nessun segno!

----------

## bandreabis

Primissimo passaggio: ivman non serve.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ivman non è necessario, anzi è deprecato se non ricordo male.

la cosa che dovresti fare è aggiungerti al gruppo plugdev, come i messaggi a fine emerge ti segnalano (non vuoi + perdere 1 messaggio di emerge? usa elogv  :Very Happy: )

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]fatto il merge del thread iniziato da @simone-27[/mod]

prima di postare un problema è cosa saggia fare una ricerca sul forum.   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Ho un problema che riguarda l' automount, premetto che al momento dell 
> 
> ```
> emerge kdebase-startkde
> ```
> ...

 

ivman lo puoi togliere,  devi inserire:

```

1)kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves.

2)kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves.

3)pmount;

4)kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves --> non necessario;
```

 dopo di che al reboot dovrebbe fungerti il tutto.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 3)pmount;

 

pmount e ivman sono deprecati, vedi post precedenti.

----------

## simone-27

Seguendo i consigli che mi avete dato inserendo un cd o una penna usb compare l' icona in /media, e la finestra che chiede cosa fare. Ho un problema con la penna usb, accendendo il pc a chiavetta inserita, l' icona è gia presente in /media, ma tenta di aprire /media/sdd1, dando errore, poi togliendo e riinserendo la chiavetta apre /meida/sdh1 e funziona...sicuramente è un problema di configurazione ma non so dove mettere le mani!!Invece cliccando sull' icona del cd da il seguente errore: Autorizzazioni negate.

----------

## canduc17

Ciao.

Ho cercato su google, ma non sono riuscito a trovare l'howto per fare in modo che, quando inserisco una penna USB, si apra un pop-up che mi chieda cosa voglio fare con il dispositivo appena montato (ad esempio aprirlo in una cartella).

Come devo fare?

----------

## Scen

Dipende da che ambiente grafico stai utilizzando.

Per KDE: Guida alla configurazione di KDE (paragrafo "Configurare KDE per il montaggio dei dispositivi").

Il pacchetto di KDE che gestisce il tutto è kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves.

----------

## 102376

devi anche installare dbus e hal,

----------

## canduc17

Ho seguito tutto alla lettera, ma quando inserisco la penna non succede nulla...

----------

## Kernel78

quando inserisci la penna dai un bel

```
dmesg | tail
```

e posta l'output.

Hai compilato il supporto usb nel kernel ? se inserisci un cd nel lettore ti apre la finestra ?

----------

## 102376

hai fatto partire i servizi ?

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm                                            [ started  ]

 dbus                                           [ started  ]

 hald                                           [ started  ]

 acpid                                          [ started  ]

 cupsd                                          [ started  ]

 hplip                                          [ started  ]
```

----------

## Kernel78

Rispondi a zocram e non a me ? potrei diventare permaloso  :Laughing: 

----------

## canduc17

Scusa Kernel78, ma il tuo post non l'avevo proprio visto...

Allora: il supporto USB nel kernel c'è, tant'è che a manoni riesco a montare la penna senza problemi.

Se inserisco un cd, la famigerata finestra si apre!

Ecco dmesg | tail prima dell'inserimento penna:

```
candacer canduc # dmesg | tail

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2013184 512-byte hdwr sectors (1031 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 4

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

e dopo

```
candacer canduc # dmesg | tail

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 2013184 512-byte hdwr sectors (1031 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## 102376

 *Quote:*   

> Per permettere ciò dovete aver compilato KDE con la variabile USE hal

 

l'hai fatto, magari hal serve solo per le usb. 

dai un

```
equery uses kde
```

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # equery uses kde

[ Searching for packages matching kde... ]

!!! No matching packages found for "kde"

candacer canduc # equery uses kdebase-startkde

[ Searching for packages matching kdebase-startkde... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5 ]

 U I

 - + arts           : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - elibc_FreeBSD  : <unknown>

 - - kdeenablefinal : EXPERIMENTAL: KDE ebuilds will use the enable-final flag, yielding big compilation speedups at the cost of heavy mem usage.

 - - xinerama       : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors
```

Con equery uses kde non ho risultati, facendo equery uses kdebase-startkde ottengo l'output sopra, ma di hal non si parla...Io comunque credo di averso settato...

Se non l'ho fatto devo ricompilare kde?!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## comio

sei nel gruppo plugdev? (si chiama così?)

ciao

----------

## canduc17

Rettifico: se inserisco un cd, la finestra si apre, ma poi non mi fà accedere al contenuto, dandomi il messaggio:Autorizzazioni negate.

L'indirizzo dove monta il cd è system:/media/hdc, ma anche se cerco di accedervi come root, mi dà lo stesso messaggio di errore.

Non so se può essere utile, ma la configurazione del lettore cd in /etc/fstab è:

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,user,canduc        0 0
```

@ comio: Sì che sono in plugdev...mi sono aggiunto come suggeritomi due o tre post sopra...

----------

## Scen

Se stai utilizzando il trio dbus-hald-kdebase-kioslaves NON devi inserire nessuna voce in /etc/fstab, altrimenti il comportamento predefinito del montaggio automatico va in crisi.

----------

## canduc17

Infatti: commentando quella riga in fstab accedo al contenuto del cd senza problemi.

Per le penne USB, invece, continua a non aprirsi nessun popup...  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Per me ti manca qualche supporto nel kernel. Hai attivato il supporto SCSI ai dischi? (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD)

```

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

```

----------

## canduc17

La mia condizione attuale è questa:

```
< > RAID Transport Class                                                                                        

<*> SCSI device support                                                                                         

< >   SCSI target support                                                                                       

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                                  

--- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                                                      

<*> SCSI disk support                                                                                           

< > SCSI tape support                                                                                           

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                                            

< > SCSI CDROM support                                                                                          

< > SCSI generic support                                                                                        

< > SCSI media changer support                                                                                  

--- Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs                                                   

[ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                                          

[ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                                            

[ ] SCSI logging facility                                                                                       

[ ] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                                                                  

SCSI Transports  --->                                                                                       

SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                                                                

PCMCIA SCSI adapter support  --->
```

Che io debba forse abilitare SCSI generic support?

----------

## Scen

No, qui pare tutto apposto.

Meglio se posti un

```

zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz

```

magari ti sei dimenticato di specificare qualche opzione.

----------

## simone-27

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se stai utilizzando il trio dbus-hald-kdebase-kioslaves NON devi inserire nessuna voce in /etc/fstab, altrimenti il comportamento predefinito del montaggio automatico va in crisi.

 

non bisogna inserire neanche queste voci?

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

o bisogna non inserire solo quelle riguardanti i cd?

----------

## Kernel78

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Se stai utilizzando il trio dbus-hald-kdebase-kioslaves NON devi inserire nessuna voce in /etc/fstab, altrimenti il comportamento predefinito del montaggio automatico va in crisi. 
> 
> non bisogna inserire neanche queste voci?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le voci che non si devono inserire sono quelle riguardanti i supporti removibili.

----------

## simone-27

gia che siamo in argomento vi pongo anche il mio problema, prima di rimuovere la riga

```
/dev/cdrom          /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0
```

dal /etc/fstab

mi dava permesso negato, ora, dopo averla rimossa d

```
Tipo di file system non valido
```

Idee??

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # zgrep -i usb /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

----------

## noice

se puo' servirti questo è il mio

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

```

----------

## xdarma

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Ho cercato su google, ma non sono riuscito a trovare l'howto per fare in modo che, quando inserisco una penna USB, si apra un pop-up che mi chieda cosa voglio fare con il dispositivo appena montato (ad esempio aprirlo in una cartella).
> 
> Come devo fare?

 

Oltre a tutto quello che ti hanno già detto, verifica che in:

Pannello di controllo di KDE -> Configura desktop -> Comportamento -> Icone dei dispositivi

"Mostra le icone dei dispositivi" sia selezionata e che tra i "Tipi di dispositivo da mostrare" sia selezionata "Supporto rimovibile montato".

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]fatto il merge del thread aperto da @canduc17 con questo.[/mod]

----------

## canduc17

Ora in Pannello di controllo di KDE -> Configura desktop -> Comportamento -> Icone dei dispositivi

"Mostra le icone dei dispositivi" è selezionata e tra i "Tipi di dispositivo da mostrare" è selezionata "Supporto rimovibile montato".

Della configurazione di noice per l'USB, mi mancava solo CONFIG_USB_MON; ma anche dopo averlo inserito, non è cambiato nulla, non si apre nessuna finestra quando inserisco la penna...

----------

## Scen

kdebase-kioslaves è compilato con la use "hal" abilitata? (penso di sì, ma verificare non fa mai male)

Hai controllato che non ci sia qualche problema di librerie corrotte? (non si sa mai anche qua) revdep-rebuild -pv si lamenta di qualcosa?

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # equery uses kdebase-kioslaves

[ Searching for packages matching kdebase-kioslaves... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1 ]

 U I

 - + arts                : Adds support for aRts: the KDE sound daemon

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - elibc_FreeBSD       : <unknown>

 + + hal                 : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - kdeenablefinal      : EXPERIMENTAL: KDE ebuilds will use the enable-final flag, yielding big compilation speedups at the cost of heavy mem usage.

 - - kdehiddenvisibility : Makes KDE symbols hidden by default, requires GCC 4.1 (experimental)

 - - ldap                : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - openexr             : Support for the OpenEXR graphics file format

 - - samba               : Adds support for SAMBA (Windows File and Printer sharing)

 - - xinerama            : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors
```

```
candacer canduc # revdep-rebuild -pv

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

----------

## Scen

Io quando collego la mia pendrive ottengo questo (da dmesg)

```

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Mini      0.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

SCSI device sdd: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Siccome non riesco a capire cosa non vada nel tuo sistema, fai così

Avvia il sistema

Da console dai dmesg

Inserisci la pendrive e attendi qualche secondo

Da un'altra console, ridai dmesg

incolla i messaggi in più del secondo dmesg rispetto al primo

----------

## canduc17

```
usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     VBTM     Store 'n' Go     5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sda: 1809408 512-byte hdwr sectors (926 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1809408 512-byte hdwr sectors (926 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## Onip

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avvia il sistema
> 
> Da console dai dmesg
> ...

 

anche

```
# dmesg | tail
```

 dovrebbe funzionare, o sbaglio?   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> anche 
> 
> ```
> # dmesg | tail
> ```
> ...

 

Lo so, hai ragione  :Razz: 

Era per avere un elenco di messaggi "pulito", in quanto usando il comando che dici "in corsa" c'è il rischio di avere i messaggi del kernel "sporcati" da altri eventi (o di non vedere tutte le righe).

/me pignolo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## canduc17

C'è qualcosa di strano nel mio output?

Mi sembra che la penna venga riconosciuta bene...

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> C'è qualcosa di strano nel mio output?
> 
> Mi sembra che la penna venga riconosciuta bene...

 

Effettivamente sembra tutto apposto...  :Confused: 

Ma questo problema ce l'hai sempre avuto? O una volta ti funzionava tutto? Oppure hai un'installazione nuova di zecca?

Nel Pannello di Controllo di KDE, in Periferiche->Dispositivi di archiviazione, le voci

```

[x]Abilita il backend HAL

[x]Attiva il controllo periodico del CD

```

sono attive?

E, sempre nel Pannello di Controllo, in Componenti di KDE->Gestione servizi, nel riquadro "Avvio Servizi", sono in esecuzione

```

Demone notifiche dispositivi

Gestore dei supporti KDED

```

?

----------

## canduc17

L'installazione è nuova di zecca e tutti i valori che hai citato sono settati.

----------

## Kernel78

Hai modo di provare con un altro dispositivo usb ?

----------

## canduc17

Sì, già fatto, ma non cambia nulla...

----------

## Scen

X completezza, posta il contenuto di /etc/fstab (magari contiene qualcosa che non va bene) e quello del comando 

```
groups
```

 (dato come utente normale con il quale stai lavorando). Che kernel stai usando?

----------

## canduc17

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,user,canduc        0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

```
canduc@candacer ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom apache users plugdev canduc
```

Sto usando un 2.6.20 gentoo-sources.

----------

## 102376

forse te l'hanno gia detto, ma non mi sono messo a guardare tutto il post, 

hai provato a emergere nuovamente hal dbus??

----------

## canduc17

No, non me lo avevano detto.

Ho aggiornato adesso dbus alla versone 1.0.2-r1 e hal alla 0.5.7.1-r5.

Ma anche così facendo, non ho risolto nulla.

----------

## Kernel78

Solo due appunti:

1)quando posti file puoi togliere il superfluo usando il comando che ho nella firma, in questo modo occupi meno spazio e migliori la leggibilità

2)sei a conoscenza del fatto che la 2.6.20 non è stabile ?

----------

## canduc17

1) Ok;

2) Certo che lo so, ho dovuto smascherarlo prima di installarlo! Ma anche se faccio partire il sistema con l'ultimo kernel gentoo stabile (2.6.19-r5), non va nulla allo stesso modo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 1) Ok;
> 
> 2) Certo che lo so, ho dovuto smascherarlo prima di installarlo! Ma anche se faccio partire il sistema con l'ultimo kernel gentoo stabile (2.6.19-r5), non va nulla allo stesso modo.

 

1)allora puoi editare il tuo post per rimuovere i commenti  :Wink: 

2)non ero certo che lo sapessi, a volte capita di gente che mette ~x86 (o equivalente) nel make.conf e si causa un sacco di guai ...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> No, non me lo avevano detto.
> 
> Ho aggiornato adesso dbus alla versone 1.0.2-r1 e hal alla 0.5.7.1-r5.
> 
> Ma anche così facendo, non ho risolto nulla.

 

dopo aver aggiornato il nuovo dbus e hal è meglio se ricompili anche kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves.

in caso fai un check generale del sistema con revdep-rebuild.

----------

## canduc17

Non va una mazza, neanche riemergendo kdebase-kioslaves.

Dopo averlo fatto ho dato revdep-rebuild:

```
candacer canduc # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

----------

## Scen

Quando inserisci la pendrive, ti appare la relativa icona sul desktop, o non succede proprio nulla?

Prova a creare un nuovo utente come test, e vedere se il problema permane (magari c'è qualche problema nei file di configurazione di KDE).

Puoi postare l'output di

```

emerge -pv dbus dbus-qt3-old hal kdebase-kioslaves

```

?

----------

## canduc17

Non accade niente di niente, anche creando un nuovo utente come test.

Inserisco la penna e sfarfalla un po' la lucetta; si ferma tipo 3 secondi; sfarfalla un'altro po' e poi fine.

E se la monto a mano (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/penna) funziona benissimo!

Ecco l'output:

```
candacer canduc # USE="-doc" emerge -pv dbus dbus-qt3-old hal kdebase-kioslaves

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1  USE="X -debug -doc* (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi* -doc -pcmcia* (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="hal -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## wishmerhill

Salve!

Spero che qualcuno segua ancora questa discussione!  :Smile: 

Leggevo su questo thread del problema del riconoscimento dei dispositivi esterni. Ho un problema analogo a quello riportato da canduc17, con una differenza. Se attacco una penna usb la notifica di inserimento funziona alla perfezione, se attacco un disco esterno vero e proprio no.

Come suggerito ho disinstallato pmount e ivman, che in effetti non hanno dato alcun contributo apprezzabile alla soluzione del problema, se non per tracciare il problema:

credo stia tutto in come le ultime versione di sysfs gestiscono i dischi esterni: in pratica i "dischi" veri e propri non vengono visti come "removable" (infatti /sys/block/sdb/removable per la penna USB vale 1 mentre per il disco esterno /sys/block/sdc/removable vale 0).

pmount dava un errore del tipo: device /dev/sdc1 is not removable.

Credo che kioslaves faccia delle valutazioni molto simili per decidere se montare o meno in automatico i dispositivi. 

Quindi, esiste una soluzione?  :Smile: 

ciao ciao

Wishmerhill

----------

## crisandbea

@Wishmerhill

ciao io uso qualunque tipo di dispositivo rimovibile USB e mai avuto problemi,  da poco ho un HDD esterno da 320GB USB ed idem funziona alla perfezione.

posta 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB
```

ciao

----------

## wishmerhill

@crisandbea

Eccolo qua.

Ti premetto che attualmente sono su 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 ma lo stesso problema ce lo avevo con il 2.6.19.

pmount lamentava "device not removable"

Se monto a mano funziona.

Credo sia un problema delle rules di hal o di udev. Ma, ovviamente, non ne sono sicuro. 

```

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# V4L USB devices

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# Supported USB Adapters

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## crisandbea

@wishmerhill

ti posto il mio grep per vedere le differenze, quindi prova a modificare il tuo .config in questo modo.

```

cristian@elpibe ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB | grep -v \#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

```

 *Quote:*   

> Credo sia un problema delle rules di hal o di udev. Ma, ovviamente, non ne sono sicuro. 

 

potrebbe essere,  usi kde??? se è si posta i seguenti output:

```

eix -I kioslaves

eix -I pmount

eix -I hal

eix -I udev

```

ovviamente se puoi togli i commenti.    :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## wishmerhill

Ok, aggiornato il kernel (2.6.21-gentoo), aggiornato Hal, l'auto mount ha ripreso a funzionare.  :Smile: 

Immaginavo... era un problema legato sicuramente a due fattori:

1. nuova gestione dei device "hotpluggable" che risultavano "not removable" per sysfs (e quindi a livello kernel)

2. regole di hal che non ne tenevano ancora conto.

Ciao ciao

----------

